# Issue with preteen son



## Stacy Mcdaniels (Dec 14, 2016)

I ran into a situation with my 12 year old son last night and yes I'm new as to why I joined to seek advice or feedback from other moms. I recently noticed my son taking really long showers over the past month. Last night we were heading for dinner and my son wasn't getting out of the shower. I called his name, no answer. I knocked on the door and still no answer so I walked in to make sure he was ok. I then saw him getting out of the shower and said " you didn't hear me calling your name or knocking on the door" This is when I noticed him having an erection and it all made sense that he is doing it in the shower. We only have 1 bathroom that we share and I'm a bit annoyed and upset that my son is doing this in the shower. I don't know how to explain this to him without embarrassing him . Any advice


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Is there a male adult in the household who could talk to him about this? It might be less embarrassing for him if it's phrased as "when I was a teenaged boy this is how I handled it...." (and there's little difference between 12 and 13+ in this context.)


----------



## Stacy Mcdaniels (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm just annoyed that he is masturbating and to make it worse, we share 1 bathroom so I don't want to come across his mess one day .


----------



## JHardy (Jun 22, 2015)

Stacy Mcdaniels said:


> I'm just annoyed that he is masturbating and to make it worse, we share 1 bathroom so I don't want to come across his mess one day .


Not to be harsh, but welcome to life with a boy in puberty. Have his dad (or another older male you trust if his dad isn't in the picture) talk to him since you have a problem with him using the shower. But don't make him feel embarrassed or bad about it. It's a natural part of puberty.


----------



## moominmamma (Jul 5, 2003)

Stacy Mcdaniels said:


> I'm just annoyed that he is masturbating


Really? Kinda thought we were beyond that attitude in this day and age.

I'm a little skeptical about yet another first-time poster showing up in this forum and posting about teen sexuality issues. Hope you're having fun.

Miranda


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Masturbation is awesome and normal. Completely normal. I just tried to explain to my kids that it is like picking your nose, everyone does it, no one wants to watch. Your son is being private and it should not annoy you at all. If it does maybe you need some therapy.


----------



## moominmamma (Jul 5, 2003)

Also, "Stacy," you seemed to have clipped a headshot of Liz Gumbinner for your profile pic.

Miranda


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

moominmamma said:


> Really? Kinda thought we were beyond that attitude in this day and age.
> 
> I'm a little skeptical about yet another first-time poster showing up in this forum and posting about teen sexuality issues. Hope you're having fun.
> 
> Miranda


My first thought. Yep, I smell a rat....

If legit- he can do what he wants in private cant he? Its his body.


----------



## Teambirths (Dec 15, 2016)

Set a timer for shower time. I'd focus more on respecting a single bathroom than anything else.


----------



## hillymum (May 15, 2003)

Some trolls are just too obvious!


----------



## Letitia (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm way too gullible, I guess. Need work on my Troll-dar.

All I thought was "Really? In this day and age? Give the kid a timer." Are there really people out there who would get there jollies from that kind of answer?


----------

